# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  خرید نرم افزار 3d game studio

## بابک زواری

سلام 
میخواستم بدونم کسی از دوستان هست که نسخه full این نرم افزار رو داشته باشه . 
مبلغش هم تا حدودی مهم نیست. ترجیحا نسخه 6 
ممنون

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

من فکر کنم نسخه 5 رو داشته باشم.

----------


## بابک زواری

میشه بفرماپید که به چه نحوی میشه اون رو خرید کرد آیا منتظر بمونم که روی یکی از CD هاتون عرضه کنید یا هر طور که شما بفرماپید (البته قیمت رو هم قبلا اعلام بفرمایید)
ممنون

----------


## بابک زواری

اقای کرامتی سلام
میشه بفرماپید که نسخه این نرم افزار شما چیه منظورم Pro یا Standard یا Enterprise
من همچنان منتظر جواب هستم

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

قیمت: 25.000 تومان (بهمراه License مربوطه).

----------


## MOHSEN731

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## پدرام اخترخاوری

:دلار:  :shock:  :دلار:  :shock:  :دلار:  :skull:

----------


## بابک زواری

تعجب نکنید این برنامه بیشتر از اینا ارزش داره 
برید سایتش ببینید چه امکاناتی داره ؛ هر چند که تولید بازی
با این ابزارها شاید یک کار حرفه ایی به حساب نیاد اما برای
مبتدی ها خوبه یک تجربه داشته باشند.

----------


## MM_Mofidi

I have  5A professional  And 6A Demo + crack .
 i can send it for you if you want
But  ITs Biger Than That I cant UPLOAD It for you

----------


## Asad.Safari

salam
man version standar esho daram
8000 toman
ba koli ebbok va mesal va az in chiza

thank

----------


## hamed jalili

یکی از دوستان من داره که خودش عضو discreet و cd هاش مستقیما از خود شرکت میاد که البت خیلی نرم افزارای دیگه هم داره که خیلیهاشون ایران پیدا نمیشه 
ولی قیمتی که اون به من کفت برای version 7 این نرم افزار وقتی که خواستم بخرم ازش برای خودم 700000 تومان گفت که من توان خریدشو نداشتم و ثانیا نیاز خاصی به نسخه اصلیش ندارم و امکاناتی هم که اون در مورد نسخه اصلیش می گه واقا عالیه
این دوست من الان رفته تهران و یه سالی اونجاست اگه می خواهین بهم اطلاع بدین ترتیب تماستونو باهاش بدم

----------


## Asad.Safari

ماشالله !

بابا اگه من 700000 داشتم که تاحالا GTAt(Grand theft Auto in Tabriz ( رو ساخته بودم  :sunglass: 








 :موفق:

----------


## hamed jalili

باید ىاد آوری کنم که شما نسخه اصلی یکی از قوی ترین نرم افزارای discreet رو 
خواستین به اسم 3dsmax نباید انتظار قیمتی مثل قیمت یه cd معمولی و یا یا کمی 
گرانتر را پاشته باشین

----------


## vesal

> سلام 
> میخواستم بدونم کسی از دوستان هست که نسخه full این نرم افزار رو داشته باشه . 
> مبلغش هم تا حدودی مهم نیست. ترجیحا نسخه 6 
> ممنون


نسخه 6 Profesional 
به همراه Plugins Export  برای 3DSMAX

----------


## Asad.Safari

الان تو تبریز 3dmax 7   به قیمت 500 تا تک تومنی یعنی کپی موجود میباشد !
البته خودم تاحالا وقت نکردم ازش استفاده کنم!






 :موفق:

----------


## MOHSEN731

آقا من نسخه 3d game studio r6.2 را کامل همراه با یکسری Model,Skin,.... دارم 
هرکس خواست Pm بزنه تا براش بفرستم
البته قیمتش ناقابله 7500تومان + 1500 تومان هزینه پست سفارشی آن که جمعا میشه *نه هزار تومان*
موفق باشید :)

----------


## Asad.Safari

ماشالله برادر!

مگه میخای به سانفرانسیسکو پست کنی که 1500 تومن!
800 تومن هزینه پستی!

در مورد نرم افزار هم که یه کپی رایت که دیگه 7500 تومن میخاد چیکار!
2000 خوبه!

جمعا = 800+2000=2800 تومن
امیدوارم که قیمتم عادلانه باشه!

----------


## Pars Giga

آقا پاساژ رضا پلاک 10 داره می ده 2500

----------


## Lord_Voldemort

:  :kaf:  :

----------


## Pars Giga

یعنی چی؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## gholy1234

این نرم افزار رو که ورژن 5.2 است را به قیمت 8000 تومان میفروشم
resternejad@yahoo.com

----------


## بابک زواری

یک نگاه به تاریخ تاپیک میکردید میدید که من این تاپیک رو اول سال 83 ایجاد کردم و شما آخر سال 84 قیمت دادید

----------

